# Mortal Kombat Vs DC Comics



## Hadrian (Apr 18, 2008)

Well it was rumoured and it appears to be true.







According to this website, Midway has confirmed that its true and less than an hour ago someone from Midway contacted Kotaku to say that it features "no fatalities and little-to-no blood".

So you won't see the likes of Batman or Martian Mahunter without limbs.  I see no point in a MK game without the over the top childish gore that its famous for.  Shameless cash in really.  Also Capcom have done the old "our best fighter vs comics" thing before.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Apr 18, 2008)

mortal kombat without fatalities? that's no mortal kombat!


----------



## GouK (Apr 18, 2008)

It seems fake but I wouldn't put it past it since Marvel Vs Capcom was a big hit and now DC/Midway want to hit up that cash cow.

Althought I went to the website in the picture below "KOMING SOON"

And its a dead end. "www.worldscollide.com"

I'd also think since they always change the "C" to a "K" it would have been. "www.worldskollide.com" then again i'm no expert, this is just my opinion that its fake.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 18, 2008)

GouK said:
			
		

> It seems fake but I wouldn't put it past it since Marvel Vs Capcom was a big hit and now DC/Midway want to hit up that cash cow.
> 
> Althought I went to the website in the picture below "KOMING SOON"
> 
> ...


Well 1up said that when the new MK is announced it'll sound like a late April Fools joke.

I'd love it to be fake actually, there is just no point in a MK without the fatalities plus adding DC characters just doesn't make any sense at all, pure cash in to me.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 18, 2008)

Marvel, DC's rival, had two very successful fighters under it's belt and they were crossovers. It's really not that unnatural to think that they'd want to do one as well.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mortal Kombat Online reported Midway Games has confirmed last fall’s rumor that a Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe video game is in the works.
> 
> Today, Midway Games confirmed what had been rumored for a while: the first next-generation Mortal Kombat title, up until now called “Mortal Kombat 8? by the community, is officially titled Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe. As the title suggests, it will be a crossover with the characters and setting of DC Comics.
> 
> ...


http://blog.newsarama.com/2008/04/18/morta...vs-dc-universe/


----------



## sk3tch (Apr 18, 2008)

Except Marvel has a bunch of good characters, whereas DC has like 5.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 18, 2008)

DC has more than enough:

Batman (Not exactly super powered, is more of a detective and uses his mind more than combat but does know many martial arts.)
Wonder Woman
Black Canary
Flash (not much of a fighter, he just runs fast.)
Green Arrow (again not much of fighter)
Martian Manhunter
Green Lantern
Blue Beetle
Catwoman
Captain Marvel
V
Superman
Hawkman

Plus many others and then of course you have the many many enemies especially Batman's.  For me they just don't suit the world at all plus most wouldn't actually kill hence why there are no fatalities.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.gamesradar.com/xbox360/xbox-360...321132945404017
Trailer

The amazing part is that it doesn't look that bad...


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 18, 2008)

i just heard about it...

if its true i can't wait to pwn as batman


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 18, 2008)

That is too weird.. 

Batman? ok! But how could anyone win against Super Man on a fight!?


----------



## GouK (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW! Well I was totally wrong. Oh well wasn't the first time I was.

Actually the game actually didn't look half bad looked pretty sweet actually. Its just the combination of franchises just bothers me LOL.


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2008)

sk3tch said:
			
		

> Except Marvel has a bunch of good characters, whereas DC has like 5.


Lol, that's sadly true.  However, I'd prefer Batman over many Marvel heroes.


----------



## phyl0x (Apr 18, 2008)

well we can all save our hope for MK9 now....8 is going to be rubbish.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 19, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> DC has more than enough:
> 
> Batman (Not exactly super powered, is more of a detective and uses his mind more than combat but does know many martial arts.)
> Wonder Woman
> ...


If someone put V in a game, David Lloyd and Alan Moore would probably hire an assassination team to kill them.


amd most of those other people are just meh, I mean superman? come on now, he can just fly over his opponent and shoot him with his laser eyes, or blow them away with his breath.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 19, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> That is too weird..
> 
> Batman? ok! But how could anyone win against Super Man on a fight!?


He has beat him in a few comics I've read, all he needs is Kryptonite and that's that.

I hope Robin is in this so I can beat the little shit.


----------



## lagman (Apr 19, 2008)

Justice League Task Force, anyone? *shivers* 
They better do a nice job with this one, the marvel fighting games have been really successful, but yeah, MK without fatalities sounds even more pointless than the regular MK.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 19, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you think everyone in this game carries around kryptonite gauntlets?


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm kinda annoyed at the "No Fatalities = No Mortal Kombat" thing. There is an actual game in the Mortal Kombat series, you know. The fatalities are little 30 second segments at the end of each fight, which a lot of people I know don't even both doing them. The series became much better with the leap to 3D. Deception is my favorite actual fighter to date, I don't particularly care what others think.

This is a Mortal Kombat game without fatalities. And it happens to have DC Characters in it. Now think about it - Put the Joker in the game. Batman vs. Joker. In a Mortal Kombat game. How could that be anything _but_ greatness?


----------



## Anakir (Apr 19, 2008)

It looks really good. But teasers and trailers always look good. So I won't be expecting much until the game actually comes out. Gonna get my cousin to buy it. I don't own a 360.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

And after this one : Mortal Kombat Vs Marvel ...


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 20, 2008)

This is gonna get interesting. Too bad they said that is gonna be low on blood and fatalities. If you ask me, that is like 60% of the Mortal Kombat appeal.


----------

